# craftsman 917288515 Won’t start



## Chance32 (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a craftsman 917288515 that will not start unless I use jumper cables and jump it with my truck. I have replaced the battery with a new one and I’ve also replaced the solenoid but it’s still not starting. When I turn the key sometimes(not every time) it makes a clicking sound. I also tested the 3 safety switches for continuity using a multimeter and they seem to be alright. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just do a quick check on the battery connections. They may seem tight, but may be giving you trouble.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you polish up the inside of the battery connectors when you replaced the battery ?, battery posts and connectors seem to grow an insulator between post and connector and this then breaks the power circuit, I am not saying this is your problem, but sure sounds like it.

Also remove the earth connection where this bolts to the tractor or engine and polish up.


----------



## Chance32 (Oct 7, 2020)

FredM said:


> Did you polish up the inside of the battery connectors when you replaced the battery ?, battery posts and connectors seem to grow an insulator between post and connector and this then breaks the power circuit, I am not saying this is your problem, but sure sounds like it.
> 
> Also remove the earth connection where this bolts to the tractor or engine and polish up.



I had the same issue with the previous battery as well. But I will check that, thanks.


----------



## Chance32 (Oct 7, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Just do a quick check on the battery connections. They may seem tight, but may be giving you trouble.


I’ll check that out, thanks.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

What is the amp draw for the starter(bad starter)? When was the last time the valves were adjusted(compression release not working)?

Keep jumping it with your pickup truck and you will need a new starter.


----------



## Chance32 (Oct 7, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> What is the amp draw for the starter(bad starter)? When was the last time the valves were adjusted(compression release not working)?
> 
> Keep jumping it with your pickup truck and you will need a new starter.


I’m sorry, I don’t know the amp draw of the starter. It wasn’t my intention to have to jump it, that’s why I’m here asking for help so I don’t have to. On the other hand, my grass won’t mow itself so I’m doing what I need to do to get the grass cut. Haha


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Chance32 said:


> I’m sorry, I don’t know the amp draw of the starter. It wasn’t my intention to have to jump it, that’s why I’m here asking for help so I don’t have to. On the other hand, my grass won’t mow itself so I’m doing what I need to do to get the grass cut. Haha


The starter can't speak to tell you if it's bad, or not either. That's why I'm suggesting you need to ask it how it's feeling with an amp draw test.

I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess you've never run the valves on that Briggs and it has 300+ hours on it? What's the model# and Type code on it and I'll try to hook you up with a Service Manual that shows how to do it. If there is no data tag on the blower housing, it's stamped in the top of the valve cover


----------



## charley56 (Oct 8, 2020)

Chance32 said:


> I have a craftsman 917288515 that will not start unless I use jumper cables and jump it with my truck. I have replaced the battery with a new one and I’ve also replaced the solenoid but it’s still not starting. When I turn the key sometimes(not every time) it makes a clicking sound. I also tested the 3 safety switches for continuity using a multimeter and they seem to be alright. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Check all connections as stated by everyone, also check the ignition switch connections, may be corroded, check the ground connection at the solenoid and terminal connections on solenoid.


----------



## charley56 (Oct 8, 2020)

Check all connections as stated by everyone, also check the ignition switch connections, may be corroded, check the ground connection at the solenoid and terminal connections on solenoid.


----------



## Rob b (Aug 30, 2019)

I recently had the same problem , no crank or barely turn it over. Changed battery, used new bolts and same issue . Took cables off and lightly filed the ends of the cable till they were shiny clean. Problem solved. Now if it try’s to crank but doesn’t have enough power to turn it past the compression stroke it’s a valve adjustment needed


----------



## Chance32 (Oct 7, 2020)

charley56 said:


> Check all connections as stated by everyone, also check the ignition switch connections, may be corroded, check the ground connection at the solenoid and terminal connections on solenoid.


I actually had already changed the ignition switch and the solenoid. There must’ve been a problem with one of the safety switches, because I checked them again and played around with their connections and after I did that it started right up. This makes me think that safety switches will need to be replaced soon.


----------



## Michael G Pearson (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm guessing bad starter. I had a detroit diesel that would turn over but not start. I swore it was a bad battery. Turns out the starter would draw all the current because it took a dump. New starter, same batteries and it started everytime


----------

